# Judo T.V.



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 14, 2004)

Here is a site that once activated will provide full length coverage of championship judo matches instead of just video clips:

http://www.judotv.com

Follow the instructions, drop them a line at webcast@judo.tv and they will activate your account.

Good watching!


----------



## Baytor (Sep 14, 2004)

Won't this encourage the $portification of judo?


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 14, 2004)

nope, cause it is a dead link 

judo.tv - sure has lots of blue gi's though...


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 14, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> Won't this encourage the $portification of judo?


No.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 14, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> nope, cause it is a dead link
> 
> judo.tv - sure has lots of blue gi's though...


Dead link?  I've been watching reruns of the European judo championships.  Let me check it out for you guys.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 14, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> Dead link? I've been watching reruns of the European judo championships. Let me check it out for you guys.


judo.tv works

judotv.com doesn't

I think you just typoed it.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 14, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> judo.tv works
> 
> judotv.com doesn't
> 
> I think you just typoed it.


Thanks!

www.judo.tv

reminder: drop them line at webcast@judo.tv to activate an account.

A good way to see what is out there on the competition circuit, even though the blue gi's makes it hard to see.

Cheers!


----------

